# Entitled Princess



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

So I'm at my local casino waiting for pings & one comes in from Jamie, an attractive young woman but 4.6 rating, bleh. That's pretty low 'round these parts, most lyft pax are 4.9 average, lots of 5's.

I would normally pass but end up accepting since it's noonish & slow as hell. It also doesn't require me traveling anywhere as I'm already at the pickup spot & she's good-looking, so can't argue with a little eye-candy.

Only had to wait 30 seconds until she hopped in the back & away we go on a short trip. We chit-chat about the weather & she seems very pleasant so now I'm curious as to wtf she did to earn a 4.6 rating.

"Did you know you have a pretty low passenger rating?"

"No I didn't, omgosh! I didn't even know I had a rating?"

"Yep, passengers get rated just like drivers do & apparently you've had a few drivers in the past that didn't like you."

"Oh wow, I don't know why that'd be..."

So I tell her the laundry list of reasons a pax can have low ratings: Making drivers wait, being drunk & obnoxious, leaving trash in the car, slamming doors, not tipping, etc. She denies them all, but I see her expression change in the rear-view at the tipping part so I figure that's what it is. And in her defense, why would she bother tipping? She's young & hot, the world practically bends over backwards for her as it is.

I let her know how U/L takes half the fare & that we only get $3-$4 on short trips so the tipping part helps a lot, even if it's only a few dollars. She seemed genuinely shocked by this & said she thought we kept 75% of the fare. I was like, "I ****ing wish" (who is spreading this fake news anyway?)

She thanks me as she exits the car, then low & behold - a $2 tip in the app! Hallelujah!

I'd never given a speech like that since it's rare that I pickup such a low-rated pax, but maybe I'll use it again in the future to elicit more pity tips. ?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

She might be a princess but she doesn’t sound entitled. Probably the first time she ever tipped.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Attractive young woman, middle of day, at casino?

Escort?


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Attractive young woman, middle of day, at casino?
> 
> Escort?


Yep, that's what I thought too except it was a smaller local casino here in Vegas.

Maybe she's just starting out & is in the minor leagues of escorting waiting to get called up to the big leagues.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Surprising in Vegas. Everyone tips. All my PAX that visit here from Vegas I always know I'm going to get tipped.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

mi4johns said:


> So I'm at my local casino waiting for pings & one comes in from Jamie, an attractive young woman but 4.6 rating, bleh. That's pretty low 'round these parts, most lyft pax are 4.9 average, lots of 5's.
> 
> I would normally pass but end up accepting since it's noonish & slow as hell. It also doesn't require me traveling anywhere as I'm already at the pickup spot & she's good-looking, so can't argue with a little eye-candy.
> 
> ...


I used to tell pax if they had a low rating but I later learned it's like trying to change the weather, things are what they are and it's a mountain of effort to explain, unless I witness them saving someone's life somehow during the ride, I am not touching that topic with a 10 foot pole.



DriverMark said:


> Surprising in Vegas. Everyone tips. All my PAX that visit here from Vegas I always know I'm going to get tipped.


Interesting, things may of changed, for years it has been known by studies that the worst tippers are in Vegas, perhaps the millennials read this data and are going against what has been in the past to be hip.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

mi4johns said:


> So I'm at my local casino waiting for pings & one comes in from Jamie, an attractive young woman but 4.6 rating, bleh. That's pretty low 'round these parts, most lyft pax are 4.9 average, lots of 5's.
> 
> I would normally pass but end up accepting since it's noonish & slow as hell. It also doesn't require me traveling anywhere as I'm already at the pickup spot & she's good-looking, so can't argue with a little eye-candy.
> 
> ...


-------------------------
Drivers did get 75% until January 1, 2018. On that day, drivers cut dropped from 35% to 60%


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

There


mi4johns said:


> So I'm at my local casino waiting for pings & one comes in from Jamie, an attractive young woman but 4.6 rating, bleh. That's pretty low 'round these parts, most lyft pax are 4.9 average, lots of 5's.
> 
> I would normally pass but end up accepting since it's noonish & slow as hell. It also doesn't require me traveling anywhere as I'm already at the pickup spot & she's good-looking, so can't argue with a little eye-candy.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of crappie drivers out there, just like some pax these drivers make driving miserable for the rest of us. I've met a few at the airport que, these drivers don't bath, cars smell like a well used chimney, don't speak and comprehend English, and above all else are extremely pushy.
I had the displeasure of getting a pax that was a deactivated driver, he takes his deactivation out on other driver by giving them bead ratings, there are plenty of deactivated drivers using U/L taking out their deactivation on other drivers.


----------



## Niagaran (Oct 4, 2018)

We have to rate the pax as soon as the ride is over, before most pax even think about the tip. 
Rating pax immediately for not giving a tip makes no sense and is just a dick move.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Interesting, things may of changed, for years it has been known by studies that the worst tippers are in Vegas, perhaps the millennials read this data and are going against what has been in the past to be hip.


Could be. I left Vegas in 2002.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

You used "so" at the beginning of a sentence. Twice. Try writing like an adult.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Attractive young woman, middle of day, at casino?
> 
> Escort?


OP made no mention of driving a Ford Escort. However, the rider does sound like a possible hooker!


----------

